# Burton Hail or Salomon F20 boots?



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im assuming you have actually tried them both on? Chances are one will be more comfortable than the other at your particular size and keep your heel down. Buy those regardless of which are "better".


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes I agree...the fit is the #1 most important thing to consider in the entire sport.

I tried on 3 Burton boots when I bought mine last...and the Hails were the cheapest of the bunch (also tried Ion and some other boot) but the hail was Wa-ay!!!! more comfortabel than anything else for my foot...so that's what I went with and they are awesome boots....for me that is.

What rocks about Buryon is that warranty. My first pair of Hails started to split upper from sole...sent them back..in a week I had a brand new pair, no questions asked. 

that's how you build customer loyalty. That fix cost them about $50 I bet (if not less) and what did they gain, a customer for life!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya I understand that the confort is the most important thing, but I also think that quality should be taken into consideration as well. I would hate to buy a boot that begins to fall apart after one season. For example, my buddy just bought the new burton c6 bindings. We went snowboarding on sat and one of the heal supports snapped in half right after his second run. I know boots and binding are two different things, but i'm just using that as an example.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i love my f20s. they are super easy to get into and super comfy. They took about 2-3 trips to break in but now they fit me perfectly. They have are a little soft so if you like stiff boots then these aren't for you.

Also, the Fusion series from Salomon shrinks your boot size down .5-1 size (i forget which exactly) so if you have a big boot like me, it helps eliminate toe drag. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

joeydzzle said:


> Also, the Fusion series from Salomon shrinks your boot size down .5-1 size (i forget which exactly) so if you have a big boot like me, it helps eliminate toe drag.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes... Fusion F-22 is what I have, and with size 13 feet I don't even ride a wide board and I have no issues... Burton make great products, but I think Salomon is the way to go for boots


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon F boots are the truth! I picked up the DC Status this yr to try the dual boa. However, I've had a couple pairs of F boots previously. I had F22's and the original F-boot. The fused liner makes the overall profile smaller for less toe drag. Especially good for bigfooted riders. Also makes the boot lighter, which is great for hiking. It also allows you to run a smaller sized binding, so more weight savings there.

They're awesome. Go with the Salomon.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

dvs said:


> Ya I understand that the confort is the most important thing, but I also think that quality should be taken into consideration as well. I would hate to buy a boot that begins to fall apart after one season. For example, my buddy just bought the new burton c6 bindings. We went snowboarding on sat and one of the heal supports snapped in half right after his second run. I know boots and binding are two different things, but i'm just using that as an example.


heel supports?? as in baseplate? lifetime warranty? yes.

hails are one of the softest, most park oriented boots available btw...


----------

